# Advice needed from those of you who've landed on your bum!



## abi31 (19 March 2012)

Ok, not the prettiest thread title but my backside and I need you medical help. I hit the deck whilst jumping last Thursday night and landed right on my coxix (ignore spelling!). I have taken ibuprofen and paracetamol but it doesn't seem to be working and there has been little improvement since the event. 

I can ride ok in the walk but can't trot or canter as standing up and down really hurts (muscle strain type hurt). How have you coped with this? What magic cures did you use? 

I am booked into the doctors this coming Thursday to get checked out but I know I won't be the first or last person to land unceremoniously on my butt and would like some ideas to see me through till then!

Giant chocolate buttons for those who come up with good ideas.xxx


----------



## LouS (19 March 2012)

You could possibly have broken it?


----------



## Deseado (19 March 2012)

Ummm, it takes a REALLY long time to stop hurting, even if you've only bruised your cocxyx. I landed on my bum in early December, was in agony for weeks and it can still give me the odd twinge. Thankfully riding was OK, but sitting or lying down: ouch! If you've broken or chipped the tailbone, be prepared for an even longer recovery.


----------



## Carlosmum (19 March 2012)

Def get checked out by the doc, but if you have no more than bruising there is little he can do other than prescribe pain killers.  I always go to the chiropractor after a heavy fall just to make sure everything is where it should be.  Bruised my cocxyx many years ago as a teenager, couldn't sit for weeks especially difficult in school assemblies sitting on the floor!!  Sorry that wont help lol


----------



## shortstuff99 (19 March 2012)

Are you taking the pain killers regularly? As they often need to be taken regularly for them to be effective. But seeing a doctor is always the best thing I think! X


----------



## Theocat (19 March 2012)

I came off and bruised mine in August - expect it to take at least 6-8 weeks to start feeling better (I couldn't believe it when I was told what to expect, especially as I came off on rubber, but it really did take that long!)

I'm really not sure what you can do other than wait it out - ibuprofen might help (try gel as well) but it just seems to be one of those things that takes forever!


----------



## Purple Duck (19 March 2012)

A GOOD LOOOONG soak in the bath as well- But as others have said- it will hurt for ages!


xXx


----------



## Ollie's Mum (19 March 2012)

Years ago I clonked my coccyx (riding my bike) and, as others have said, it took a good few weeks for the pain to go. (I was given a x-ray to check that it wasn't broken - it was just bruised) The doc suggested sitting on a rubber ring would help!!


----------



## abi31 (19 March 2012)

Thanks for the replies, a chiropractor visit may be a gd idea. I'll try taking the ibuprofen more consistently, I've limited it to twice a day as keep wanting to see if it's improving. 
I was about to put some gel on it but luckily thought to check it was in date first. Good job as it was pond liner glue, the tubes looked really similar! Would have been even worse going to the doctor with not only a bruised bottom but my buttocks superglued together too!!


----------



## MrsMozart (19 March 2012)

How much pain are you in?

I'd be tempted to get to A&E and have it x-rayed.


----------



## Ollie's Mum (19 March 2012)

Pond liner glue   I once sprayed on my husband's shaving gel instead of deodorant


----------



## MissChaos (19 March 2012)

Osteopath, osteopath, OSTEOPATH! I'm still having problems three years on plus it banged my pelvis way out of line. And get an x-ray to check there's no break or chip.


----------



## caitlin95uk (19 March 2012)

Get it checked. Hope your okay xxxx


----------



## jodie3 (19 March 2012)

Sorry to tell you that my daughter broke hers about 8 years ago and still has pain!

As others have suggested a trip to A & E for an xray might not be a bad idea, especially if there has been no improvement since you had the fall.

Otherwise chiro/osteo is a good route to go down.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (19 March 2012)

I did a back flip off a garden trampoline at the age of 13 and cracked my coxcix. 

Sorry to tell you that I was still having trouble at the age of 18, I remember struggling in particular with the high stools we had to sit on in A-level Biology class, by the end of the lesson I used to feel as if my spine was dividing in two from the bottom up. 

That said, it is fine now (although the rest of my back is a bloody state from a spinal fracture in 2006 but that's another story...")


----------



## blood_magik (19 March 2012)

I would try sitting on a pillow or cushion to see if it helps as well as take pain killers and get it x-rayed.


----------



## Technique (19 March 2012)

I (probably) fractured my coccyx about 15 years ago. When I went to A&E they wouldn't xray it because they said the amount of radiation needed to do such a deep xray might not be healthy for my ovaries? But, I cantell you it was very painful for months, when I first did it I even had problems with the loo!  (know who your friends are then) 

What I would say is rest it as much as possible and take ibuprofen, if it doesn't abate, take yourself down to A&E and see what they say


----------



## hudsonw (19 March 2012)

There isn't allot the docs can do except persribe strong (stronger than over the counter stuff) painkillers.
You might need to sit on a ring or cushions and expect to be stiff walking and getting up for a few weeks.
Try having lots of long hot baths, on your front.
I had an egg shape lump come up when I landed on my bottom which I think turned every colour under the sun for about 3 weeks!!


----------



## irishdraught (19 March 2012)

I fell off onto my coccyx 7 years ago and it still nags occasionally. For at least two years afterwards, the muscles would go into spasm now and again and I could hardly walk. It is no-where as bad now but I have to be careful how I sit and have to make sure I don't slouch.

I went to the Dr and got tablets for the inflamation which combined with pain killers eased the pain but I wouldn't like to go through it again.

I found that riding with a back support helped when I rode as it reminded me to sit up.


----------



## sidsmum (19 March 2012)

Afraid to say it takes forever to stop hurting!

I landed on my bum after a dirty stop and after going to the doctor he told me that it was bruised and inflamed but it was a case of wait for it to heal, keep taking painkillers and use a rubber ringed cushion to sit on! 

It took around 12 weeks to heal and I couldn't ride for a few weeks at least.  When I did start riding I pretty much had to stand as sitting hurt - couldn't trot but could manage walk and a canter in the forward position!

NO magic cure though I'm afraid!


----------



## Jericho (19 March 2012)

I fell off onto mine a couple of years ago. I was convinced I had fractured or broken it because it hurt so much and I could hardly move. Went to the docs and he said not much they can do - they could xray but even if it was broken the treatment would still be the same... time and painkillers until it felt better. It took about 4 weeks to stop hurting and have had no problems since so I doubt it was broken just bruised.  

Might be worth seeing an osteopath though just in case anything else out of line especially when to do with your spine.


----------



## MrsHutt (19 March 2012)

My very experienced friend would say 'mustard bath' - hot as you can stand it!!   and then get to A & E!


----------



## spottybotty (19 March 2012)

MissChaos said:



			Osteopath, osteopath, OSTEOPATH! I'm still having problems three years on plus it banged my pelvis way out of line. And get an x-ray to check there's no break or chip.
		
Click to expand...

Mine broke when I was 13, I could barley walk after and have had problems with my back ever since, I am now well in to my 40`s  and suffering.


----------



## ghostie (19 March 2012)

Ibuprofen rather than paracetamol as it helps to reduce inflammation and take it very regularly.  I thoroughly recommend an osteopath. If you can find one locally try to get a cranial ostepath (not as mad as it sounds, fully qualified osteopath that has done additional training) as they are very good with the nervous system. I swear by mine but he is probably a bit far from you! Honestly, has fixed me and  many friends so much quicker than standard osteopath or chiro, amazing


----------



## MissChaos (20 March 2012)

spottybotty said:



			Mine broke when I was 13, I could barley walk after and have had problems with my back ever since, I am now well in to my 40`s  and suffering.
		
Click to expand...

Long since given up the idea that it may ever come fully right... Feel for you!


----------



## suestowford (20 March 2012)

I fell on mine last summer, and it took two months before I could sit down properly.
You can buy cushions for people who have piles, get one as it will really help you to keep the pressure off it when you sit. 
Mind you, it was embarrassing to have to take my pile cushion everywhere I went - especially at work!


----------



## HOWEN (20 March 2012)

Ok probably not what you want to hear,
 I damaged mine actually riding.  I was show jumping and sat up far too quickly over a huge fence and the cantle of the saddle hit my bum. Owww I had to be lifted off my horse and rushed to hospital. A lot of pain killers and sitting on a cushion for quite a few months I remember. Anyway 8 years on and I still have problems. This is quite disgusting but my actual coxis is bent to one side on my bum cheek, so if I ride more than 1 ½ it gets uncomfortable.  Basically the bone is rubbing from the inside out and causes a sore on my bum. That takes a good week or so to heal.  No seat saver I have tried has stopped this.  If I am in the car on a long journey it hurts, and can sometimes feel it clicking when I am in the saddle. Hope no one is eating lunch reading about my bum. Apologizes!


----------



## PaddyMonty (20 March 2012)

A&E wont see you unless refered to by your doctor as injury occured more the 48 hours in the past.


----------



## Mince Pie (20 March 2012)

sorry no advice but LOL at the pond liner glue


----------

